
TwitHot: The hottest links on twitter (my latest web app, feedback appreciated) - danw
http://twithot.com/
======
jkush
You might make your list easier to read by not displaying the full url. Try
dropping the <http://> prefix and query string data. Just display the domain
and the page title. Here's what I mean:

#1 www.youtube.com (YouTube - Alanis Morrisette "M Humps" video)

#2 triqqr.de/ (triQQr)

#3 www.digg.com (Digg - Using Apple's 24 yr old Lisa for Real Work)

#4 news.bbc.co.uk (BBC NEWS | UK | England | Merseyside | Relative Charged
over Ellie death)

I think you'll increase readibility by using that kind of format. That said, I
think it's a good idea. What kind of interest are you getting?

~~~
jkush
I guess my advice is chopped liver? ;)

~~~
danw
I like your advice and I'll be taking it soon but right now I'm busy fighting
some nasty bugs in the backend :)

------
run4yourlives
Feedback (MO, please take with a grain of salt): Anything that enables twitter
in any fashion should be avoided like the plague.

That being said your app might have potential. Right now it's just a source of
information... maybe add some voting or comments to keep people on your site a
little longer.

~~~
danw
Thanks for the feedback.

The idea was to see if I could avoid the problems of digg et all by not having
votes/comments. Instead it listens passively to twitters public timeline.

A 'vote' is cast every time a url is mentioned in a twitter and a 'comment' is
what is said around the url in the twitter message. I'll add 'comments' soon.

~~~
run4yourlives
My issue would be, aside from a passing interest on what people are talking
about... Why would I visit?

Perhaps a list of popular twitter people? Something to make people want to
keep visiting...

~~~
danw
A list of popular twitter people already exists, see: twitterholic.com.

Your right, I would need to work on the value proposition.

------
floozyspeak
I'd like to see sortable views. Full links vs domains. I found myself
filtering the links trying to spot new domains which would lead me to new
things i haven't seen - kinda like how i got to emilys hub to just see what
new 2.0s have popped up.

It'd be interesting a tag cloud view or word frequency count, kinda like that
other site i saw where you can read whats on peoples minds in twitter the past
min, hour, day etc.

I like the idea of at a glance views of twitter data since it so fleeting.

~~~
danw
re: frequency count for words; Check out
<http://twitter.isite.net.au/twittering>

